
Apple's iPhone passes RIM's BlackBerry in US smartphone usage - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/03/apples_iphone_passes_rims_blackberry_in_u_s_smartphone_usage.html
======
smashing
Windows Mobile was the first to decline due to its obsolescence. Now it
appears that the BlackBerry is following suit. Is a mix of enterprise and
personal usage of smartphones the cause of this?

